# Accounting Jobs for Internes



## ajshco (Oct 15, 2012)

At AJSH, we consider that our people are of importance to us. Whether you're an amateur or a skilled professional we proffer you practically infinite opportunities. Your career can be locally located or international, focused on a key industry or on a client service. We have confidence in our people and believe in empowering them. Therefore we encouraged employees to take personal responsibility.


----------

